# 643 - PTI, dude - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh no! Will we ever find out what happened to Harkon? I’m betting yes. In the meantime, here is a non-arc comic that HAD TO BE DRAWN!! 

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

